# E72 nokia packet connection on



## madenzo (Sep 4, 2012)

Sometime I can't make outgoing calls because the stupid phone says packet connection on. I normally use phone for general purposes but not for internet and all that. I become so annoyed because I don't know why it keep on trying or connecting to internet because I normally don't go there. What seem to be the problem because everytime I open the applications there seems to be no connection of some sort, I just don't get it. I know maybe I can go and reset it to default factory settings, but I am afraid that I will have to re-install other apps and programs. Please advices. Thanks,


----------

